# Being ill and missing your signing for JSA



## Kuso (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll probably be well enough to make it to the dole office tomorrow, although I'll cough the whole way there, whilst signing and the whole way home, but it did get me thinking.

What happens if you are too sick to sign on that day? Obviously not something that's long term and means you couldn't work for an extended period but say if my chest/ cough was worse or if I'd vomiting & diarrhoea, the sort of things that you'd be off work for a couple of days with.

I assume it'd be best to tell them in advance, eg ringing them the morning of your appointment.  Do you just sign on the next day you can?  What about sick notes etc? Self certified ok if it's just a couple of days?

Also, on the topic of self certified- can you pick these up from any docs? or does it have to be your own?


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2014)

Been up all night coughing ffs, still well enough to make it to the dole.  My appointment's at 12.15, but dya reckon they'd let me sign earlier?  Only up for leaving the flat the once so it'd make sense to do the chemist run at the same time and I wanna do that ASAP!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm years out of date on this, but

my understanding of 'self certification' is that you don't need to involve the doctors.  if you're working, your employer will give you something to sign, so assume the dole will do the same.  I'm pretty sure you're allowed to do this now and then with the dole, but it's best to ring on the day you're supposed to sign, and if you do it too often it could cause bother.

as for letting you sign early, this would require a degree of flexibility and humanity on the part of the DWP's minions.  From what I gather, neither is encouraged among DWP staff.

do you have something contagious?  take comfort in the fact that sharing your cold with them is the only legal way of inflicting bodily harm on them.  (or are they behind glass screens these days?)


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2014)

If I hadn't completely lost my voice I'd just ring and see if I could sign early, I'll go a bit  earlier and make sure to cough over as many staff as possible.  They're not *too* bad where I am, though several are almost overly helpful but without actually being helpful iykwim? One woman always finds research positions at the uni but in a completely different discipline to me and doesn't understand why I couldn't do it 

Or they try and get you to go to job club- a week of 09.30-1.30 improving your CV, 'confidence building' and job searching techniques.  Sounds like hell on earth!  The woman doing my review last day though was great, telling me none of that was in anyway compulsory and would be a waste of my time   She was also the first person in 6 months to point out I'm entitled to half price bus fare too.

Just thinking about screens, the normal advisors don't have them, but I'm pretty sure the ones that deal with crisis/ budget loans are!


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, the self-cert thing... I thought you picked the form up for your GP surgery? Without having to see a doctor obviously.  But wasn't sure if you could pick them up from any docs or if it had to be your own as they might have it printed with your name/ address etc


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2014)

You're allowed upto 14 days each period of sickness and 2 periods of sickness in a single 365 day period. 

Any more and you have to claim ESA. 

You need to inform the JCP within 5 days of a missed signing date and complete a JSA28 form  or they'll close your claim. 

This FOI request has both the sickness rules and JSA28 form https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/jsa28_and_being_sick_whilst_on_j


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2014)

definitely easier just to drag my ass up there, very handy for future reference though!


----------



## Kuso (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going to the dole coughing and spluttering and with no voice more often- in and out in 2 mins, no 'so how you getting on? what did you do to find work this fortnight?' bullshit, just signing and gone


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Apr 9, 2014)

I got away with claiming to be unwell when I went the the Netherlands for a music festival thingy in 2010 and didn't want to come back in time to sign on a Monday afternoon.  Luckily for me, I travelled there and back on the Eurostar and not by plane or I'd have been stuck abroad for a week or even longer like some of my chums (Iceland volcano).  I just turned up the day after looking a bit pale and wan.  Which wasn't that difficult considering how much beer and weed I'd consumed over the preceding four days.  I had a pretty good relationship with my "advisor", he was constantly asking me out for a date, which I took major advantage of.

Happy days.  I doubt I'd get away with it now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> You're allowed upto 14 days each period of sickness and 2 periods of sickness in a single 365 day period.
> 
> Any more and you have to claim ESA.



even if you're on JSA because ATOS have said you're not sick enough for ESA?



(hypothetical question as far as i'm concerned)


----------



## Emma lou (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi hoping someone can help 
Im due to sign on JSA  Monday morning only my child has come down with chicken pox over the weekend so cant really take him and no one wants to look after him either i will call them first thing but will they stop my money as cant attend


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2016)

Emma lou said:


> Hi hoping someone can help
> Im due to sign on JSA  Monday morning only my child has come down with chicken pox over the weekend so cant really take him and no one wants to look after him either i will call them first thing but will they stop my money as cant attend



Hello Emma lou, welcome. Best to ring them first thing and explain things before your signing on time as you say. I shouldn't think that they'll sanction you unless your JCP is particularly vindictive. Good luck.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2016)

Emma lou said:


> Hi hoping someone can help
> Im due to sign on JSA  Monday morning only my child has come down with chicken pox over the weekend so cant really take him and no one wants to look after him either i will call them first thing but will they stop my money as cant attend


Take him and make sure he plays with the security guards a lot


----------



## bardsta-2007 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am due to sign on this Friday, but i have a funeral to go to and i have to travel either the night before or very early that morning, being as my signing time is at 9.10am how do i go about this as i will not be able to go before i leave or go after as i will not be back before the offices are shut?  so do i just go on the Monday?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 4, 2016)

bardsta-2007 said:


> I am due to sign on this Friday...



You can either:

Go to the Jobcentre before Friday and fill in a holiday form (ES674JP) which will excuse you from signing on. Make sure that on the form you state that you will be available for work and looking online, in the local newspapers etc., which you will be of course.
OR
Don't turn up to sign on, and then go to the Jobcentre within 5 working days to fill in a sick form (JSA28) stating what your illness was.

I'd recommend the first option so that your absence is notified beforehand, bear in mind that either way your JSA will be delayed until you sign on after you holiday or sick period. If you need the cash soon just take Friday as a holiday and go to the Jobcentre on Monday to sing on.


----------



## black cat (Nov 1, 2016)

hi i am new to this. my daughter was taken to a and e on sunday with a bad ear ache it turned out to be an ear infection quite bad on anti bioctics and she is ment to sign to today. what happens if you are to ill to make it ?


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 1, 2016)

black cat - Contact the Jobcentre within five days, including the day missed signing on, in person (your daughter) to fill in a sick form (JSA28), or request a sick form by phone, and the JC will send one to fill in and return. A claimant can be sick for up to 14 days, twice in a 12 month period.


----------



## black cat (Nov 1, 2016)

black cat said:


> hi i am new to this. my daughter was taken to a and e on sunday with a bad ear ache it turned out to be an ear infection quite bad on anti bioctics and she is ment to sign to today. what happens if you are to ill to make it ?


thank you for the information


----------



## Flowerflipper (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi there, Im after a bit of information if at all.possible. I was made redundant on 30th October 2016 our nearest jobcentre is 27 miles away (bare with me there is a reason for the detail) 54 miles round trip.
I began my claim (for me and my 16yr old son) on 10th November 2016 as that was the first available appointment with an advisor. On that signing/application I told the advisor that I would be having knee surgery on Monday 14th November 16 and I would be signed off for the mandatory 2weeks and then again when I had seen my surgeon(1st December 16). She said I needed  to attend another signing on 15th November 16 (less than 24 hrs after a GENERAL anaesthetic) I told her that I thought that was a very unreasonable request. Her response....youre at risk of losing your money, I told her to keep the nloody money if it was that important and she wouldn't be welcome to ring me all week as I would have had a surgical procedure. Well bugger me didnt she ring on the Wednesday to make an appointment for the for 22nd November! So I had to pay someone £20 to drive me as I couldn't drive for 3 weeks and the buses are unreliable (I live in devon) I've suffered with v low blood pressure since my surgery and have told her so. I think what I am trying to ask is. Is this standard procedure that I need to be actively seeking work and having to sign on whilst  I have a sick note. If so what is the ppint off a suck note? I have now been signed off for another 8weeks and I still haven't received ANY money. confused is an understatement. sorry its a long one ive not done this before and have got a bit of a cob on!!! thank you in advance


----------



## weltweit (Nov 28, 2016)

Flowerflipper make sure you have evidence for being signed off driving etc. The job centre staff have pretty fixed ways of dealing with things and evidence to support your case may be required. Indeed, I think if you are on JSA you are expected to be looking for work.

I went to spend a few days away, and stupidly it let it slip to them and all of a sudden there were myriad forms to fill in. I think you need to develop a good relationship with your advisor, that will make everything easier.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 28, 2016)

No, you shouldn't have  to sign on until your sick note has ended. What a horrible god-awful situation.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2016)

Flowerflipper You can have two periods of 14 days sickness in any 12 month period when claiming JSA. You can also have an Extended Period of Sickness of up to 13 weeks in any 12 month period. As long as you have a sick note (fit note) from the doctor you will be covered and not have to sign-on at all. 

This explains it quite well:

https://search3.openobjects.com/med...erprise/files/130415_esp_claimant_leaflet.pdf

You could also consider claim Employment and Support Allowance instead if you are unfit to work:

Employment and Support Allowance (ESA) - GOV.UK

Also, 18 days is not long to be waiting for a first payment, 6 weeks plus is more likely before you receive any payment.


----------

